# Evolv Patents Variable Wattage!!!!



## huffnpuff (29/8/14)

Effective Sept 2 14 Evolv will hold the patent on VW.

Almost missed this. Just stumbled on it here:
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...on/597664-evolv-patents-variable-wattage.html

Curious to see the backlash of this globally( or is this mainly a US market thing), the impact of this on the manufacturers of newer, better products (from a technology p.o.v), and ultimately how we consumers will be affected.


----------



## ShaneW (29/8/14)

Very interested to see what happens about this. 

China eats patents for breakfast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/8/14)

Me thinks Evolv should rather have concentrated on having stock available, the horse has already bolted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Very interested to see what happens about this.
> 
> China eats patents for breakfast


 
Ah, but you have to sell what you produce. Previously, Hana Modz nailed a US distributor due to brand infringement which to to none or alternate brands on the clones, but this patent actually affects all the products the use VW the same way ( doesn't need to be the same hardware, just the same technology). This means that ALL VW devices using the same technology, like the clones, Yihi, Cloupors own new boards, etc.


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/8/14)

I don't see that being enforceable.


----------



## MarkK (30/8/14)

@Gazzacpt yea its an effort to control what is basically a free market.
They want their cut.

Just more people trying to claim and control the market ... Lame
I agree though, impossible to enforce, already hundreds of these devices out there and still many to come and you may send as many law suits as you want to china, they are just going to ignore you!


----------



## Paulie (30/8/14)

Im sure there will be lots of new variable solutions coming out lol like variable heat or energy. i wasnt the best at science but i can see this happening soon:


buyer = idiot / manufacturer = workaround patent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Im sure there will be lots of new variable solutions coming out lol like variable heat or energy. i wasnt the best at science but i can see this happening soon:
> 
> 
> buyer = idiot / manufacturer = workaround patent



There'll definitely be a workaround, it's just about what happens in the interim.

Like Shane says though, China usually couldn't care less about patents.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Paulie (30/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There'll definitely be a workaround, it's just about what happens in the interim.
> 
> Like Shane says though, China usually couldn't care less about patents.
> 
> ...


 

Yes but all the shops in the usa will not be able to buy china stuff as im sure they can be sued just like hana is doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes but all the shops in the usa will not be able to buy china stuff as im sure they can be sued just like hana is doing



Oh right. Sucks for USA then 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/8/14)

If anything this will just push up the cost of VW devices in certain countries to include royalties that will be payable to the patent holder. I doubt it will have any significant impact on the technology, seeing as everything is made in China anyway.


----------



## devdev (30/8/14)

Without having seen the paperwork and specific details, this very much sounds to me like BMW or Nissan trying to patent the internal combustion engine.

There needs to be a specific manner in which their design produces a result which could be considered proprietary - and trying to stop other people producing the same result in the same manner using the exact same design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/8/14)

devdev said:


> Without having seen the paperwork and specific details, this very much sounds to me like BMW or Nissan trying to patent the internal combustion engine.


 
That's where evolv have an edge, they invented VW (specifically power regulation) for ecigs in 2011 (http://www.google.com/patents/US20130104916). Way before anybody else . This patent was in the works all this time and now it's official. So the idea of power regulated ecigs is theirs (at the moment).

On one hand I feel that it's fair that they get the acknowledgement ( Like what was done for Dolby), but on the other hand it seems they're unable to keep up with the newer tech that's starting to surpass them so now they they playing "tactics".


----------



## WHeunis (30/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> That's where evolv have an edge, they invented VW (specifically power regulation) for ecigs in 2011 (http://www.google.com/patents/US20130104916). Way before anybody else . This patent was in the works all this time and now it's official. So the idea of power regulated ecigs is theirs (at the moment).
> 
> On one hand I feel that it's fair that they get the acknowledgement ( Like what was done for Dolby), but on the other hand it seems they're unable to keep up with the newer tech that's starting to surpass them so now they they playing "tactics".


 
Hardly fair to be calling it "tactics". That's way off.

The patent was already filed 2 years ago in 2012, not long after their first devices proved their success in the market.

As far as ecigs go, they invented and created VW, and I don't begrudge them a single bit for wanting to protect their intellectual property, and at the end of the day (just like every other manufacturer out there) - GET PAID.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Hardly fair to be calling it "tactics". That's way off.


 
. I know. Like I said I'm of two minds.

I like evolv and DNA. They really put alot of effort in their product (pbusardo's plant visit & interview with them is really interesting). I just would like it if they'd keep some momentum going to live up to their company name , ie evolution...the constant and gradual development of something. Not just do one great thing and rest on their laurels. This patent thing would of been better received if they timed it with a new product release.

D@mmit, We want more! We want more!


----------

